# Looking for a good 3-week "run-up" training plan before big MTB event



## adrenalnjunky (Mar 31, 2009)

Howdy everyone, 

Just completed the full 6 week TrainerRoad Sweet-spot base program (Low Volume 1) - saw significant increases in longevity and base power. 

I was working out with a FTP of 215, but feel that might have been low based on how easy the 65% effort sessions went. I'll do a fresh 8-minute test on Friday to reassess. 

But - I have the Ouachita Challenge coming up (Just doing the tour, not the race. April 2nd, ~65 miles in the Ozarks on the Ouachita and Womble trails) While I've finished the event a few times even when I wasn't feeling as good as I am right now, I really want to perform well this year. 

I've got roughly 3 weeks to focus on whatever path is going to help me the most - but I'm at a loss when it comes to deciding what to do in that short duration. 

I'm open to suggestions, or I'll just start on a TR building phase plan and just interrupt it the week heading up to the event, and pick it up right after.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

I would focus on race specifics. How long are the key climbs? How long will the holeshot effort be? How long are the sustained effort flowy parts?


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

If your workouts feel too easy, do them harder. It's absolutely pointless to keep doing something easy that is supposed to be hard. 

An 8 min test is not going to tell you your FTP. It'd be a good first set of a workout, though, for increasing vo2 max/upper threshold and the like.

If you want to increase threshold, work on that. If you want to improve 3-5 min efforts, work on that. Sprinting, work on that. 

Or just work on them all once a week (or on a big "kitchen-sink" esque ride). 

There really is no right or wrong answer here because you can essentially do anything and everything. 3 weeks is enough to get your top end power topped off and work on some specificity issues if that's what you want to do, otherwise, just do whatever.


----------

